# Westell 327W firmware upgrade problem



## daye168 (Feb 10, 2008)

I have no deal with Verizon, but I upgraded the firmware for my 327W from 03.02.00a to 04.01.00.03. After that my 327W can't connect to internet. It said that DSL not connect. Can anyone has old version firmware of 327W? Can I reinstall the firmware and re-flash my 327W to factory status?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

You should be able to go back to the original firmware, but make sure you get the software through verizon since i think they use their firmware that is designed just for them. Then you have to re-register the router with verizon how you did whe you first got it.


----------

